# Is this a good deal? Eheim Pro3 2071



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Check this out, i cant find it cheaper anywhere else. Ive got a 75g planted, and need a nice filter. Ive also heard the RENA canister filters are moving up in the world. Sorta mix between fluvall and eheim. (filtration + flow wise)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Eheim-Profession...ultDomain_0?hash=item3cac903e32#ht_1441wt_939

All in all about 250 shipped CDN

This is Trops bro  - To lazy to log onto my acc


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> Check this out, i cant find it cheaper anywhere else. Ive got a 75g planted, and need a nice filter. Ive also heard the RENA canister filters are moving up in the world. Sorta mix between fluvall and eheim. (filtration + flow wise)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Eheim-Professiona...#ht_1441wt_939
> 
> ...


Looks good but is there going to be duties from shipping from the states to here? Been hit with those a few times in the past from ordering parts from states but maybe I've just gotten bad luck.

If your willing to wait a bit longer and pay a bit more 
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canp2028/Eheim+Professional+3+-+2075+Canister+Filter.html

Free shipping over 100 and they only charge 5% tax + 4-5 dollars insurance

OR

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p17513987.html

still free shipping


----------

